# How to make a Briefing Note?



## Brasidas (31 May 2016)

I have to prepare a briefing note to get higher to sign on to a pet project. Folks who would ordinarily offer advice are on course or tasking or otherwise indisposed.

Failed to find any references here or elsewhere. Does anyone have one to point me at? DWAN or otherwise.


----------



## dapaterson (31 May 2016)

Brief version:

ISSUE

What needs the senior person's engagement.

BACKGROUND

How did we get here

DISCUSSION

Options considered, benefits / risks to each.

RECOMMENDATION

What the boss should do.


All in two pages or less (you can cheat and add annexes for lengthy details).


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2016)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I have to prepare a briefing note to get higher to sign on to a pet project.





			
				Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> In particular, looking for some kind of guide on how to write a briefing note.
> Have looked through the forum but haven't seen anything about BNs in particular.
> Generally find it a bit frustrating that there is no official format, unit standards, or available guidance on how to properly do briefing notes.



Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics (CFSAL)
Example of a Briefing Note
http://www.608dukes.com/uploads/8/5/5/1/8551447/cfsal_-_military_writing_guide.pdf
Page 50.

Example of a Briefing Note
(This example uses 10 pt for demo purposes only,
actual documents should be Times New Roman 12 pt)
1 inch left-hand margin.
SECURITY MARKINGS (if required)
BRIEFING NOTE FOR XXXXXX
SUBJECT OF BN
ISSUE
1. The issue paragraph (2-3 lines) introduces the issue and provides a clear statement of the
intent of the BN. The time-sensitive nature to the BN should be indicated here, if applicable.
BACKGROUND
2. This section explains why the BN was written. The main title is underlined and
capitalized. The subject line and other sub-titles are capitalized.
DISCUSSION
3. The discussion is an examination by argument with essential information. BNs should
run one page, two at the most and should be accompanied by an electronic copy on a diskette.
4. A half-inch indent is used after each paragraph number. The page number is positioned
in the bottom left corner of each page. If the BN is classified/designated, the
classification/designation should be listed as the uppermost and lowermost items on the page. In
the interest of clarity, acronyms and abbreviations should be avoided.
5. The BN is not a decision document and therefore should not include recommendations,
but may include options and options analysis. Any recommendations and/or decisions sought
should be included in the covering letter or memorandum.
CONCLUSION
6. This section summarizes and focuses on the issue at hand and should be kept brief.
Prepared by: Name, Rank, Title, Telephone number
Reviewed by: Name, Rank, Title, Telephone number
Approved by: Name, Rank, Title, Telephone number
Date prepared:
Annex: If included, annexes are to be listed at the bottom of the BN. Extraneous documents
not referred to in the BN should not be included.
SECURITY MARKINGS (if required)
1 inch margin for top, bottom and right-hand margin.


----------



## brihard (31 May 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Brief version:
> 
> ISSUE
> 
> ...



My understanding is that a briefing note is intended to basically be a 'sell'- it's the first written attempt to market an idea to get someone engaged who can follow up. What typically then follows up to start actually diving into an idea once someone says 'yeah, I'm interested'?

I'm a fan of the format- I've used it a couple times now in my employment to identify risks in policy/process deficiencies, and to make simple recommendations. In both of those cases it's ended up being somewhat more fleshed out, coming to about four pages to communicate the problem, some analysis of the specifics, and then to flesh out ideas to fix it. I really do think that decent staff writing skills are one of the intangible skills the military can teach you that really can be of value elsewhere...


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> RECOMMENDATION
> 
> What the boss should do.



I was never much for paperwork, but I read this,

"5. The BN is not a decision document and therefore should not include recommendations,
but may include options and options analysis. Any recommendations and/or decisions sought should be included in the covering letter or memorandum."


----------



## brihard (31 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I was never much for paperwork, but I read this,
> 
> "5. The BN is not a decision document and therefore should not include recommendations,
> but may include options and options analysis. Any recommendations and/or decisions sought should be included in the covering letter or memorandum."



I'm personally not inclind to be a slave to this... If I'm going to bring forth a problem, and I can also bring forth a possible solution, I think the issue is better served.


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'm personally not inclind to be a slave to this... If I'm going to bring forth a problem, and I can also bring forth a possible solution, I think the issue is better served.



I'm sure you are right, I was never much for paperwork. Just something I read.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (31 May 2016)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I have to prepare a briefing note to get higher to sign on to a pet project. Folks who would ordinarily offer advice are on course or tasking or otherwise indisposed.
> 
> Failed to find any references here or elsewhere. Does anyone have one to point me at? DWAN or otherwise.



Just search for a briefing note on the DWAN, you'll find plenty of examples.  Alternatively, hit me up with a PM with your DND email and I'll send you some.


----------



## QM (31 May 2016)

A Briefing Note can be used for whatever purpose you need to use it for.  It can indeed be a decision document, with the Recommendation being "approval of xxxxx" or any other action you need to get approved. The approval is granted by a minute on the BN itself, or by the desired action being taken by (whomever).  A BN can summarize a larger set of documents enclosed with the BN, sort of an executive summary for a larger package.  A BN can provide a quick update to an ongoing situation, or introduce a new one; that is the most frequent use I've seen, as an info package. In that case the Recommendation might be something like 'Note the update to the HQSS Project and the timeline to contract award.' A BN can also be a standalone document to explain and obtain approval of something, as seems to be the case with the OP. 

The posted formats are good ones, although your particular Formation or HQ may have a slight variance on it (Aim instead of Issue, Conclusion or Way Forward instead of Recommendation, etc). Some bosses will say 'no abbreviations'; others don't care. No format is really wrong. The right format is the one that will be accepted by your higher, or that will get you what you want! The ones on this thread work for sure.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 May 2016)

I have a technical briefing note I submitted a while back if you need something with a little more Sigs flavour. They didn't do what I wanted but said it was written well! Drop me a PM and I'll send it to you on DWAN.


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2016)

For reference,

Military Writing Guide
Reference: A-AD-121-CO/FP-000 Staff and Writing Procedures
21 February 2012
http://www.608dukes.com/uploads/8/5/5/1/8551447/cfsal_-_military_writing_guide.pdf
56 pages.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2016)

And don't forget the haiku summary box for those in the chain with a truly short attention span  >


----------



## Lumber (1 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And don't forget the haiku summary box for those in the chain with a truly short attention span  >



The troops are hungry
Please order us all some 'za
Pizza Pizza, Yummmm


----------



## dapaterson (1 Jun 2016)

I had one comms adviser who recommended that all decisions should fit in a single tweet.  He was only slightly tongue in cheek.

Good staff simplify complex issues, but provide context and references so leadership can dig more in depth if there is a need.

Lots of staff work gets filled with "look how smart I am" moments, or laundry lists of details important to those on the ground but not to leadership.  A ruthless red pen is needed - "Is this really important to the boss?" is a question that doesn't get asked often enough.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I had one comms adviser who recommended that all decisions should fit in a single tweet.  He was only slightly tongue in cheek.


My 9D teaches university students to be able to summarize a strategy or approach in a bumper sticker or Tweet.



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Good staff simplify complex issues, but provide context and references so leadership can dig more in depth if there is a need.


I find the big wrestle is between who, at different approval stages, thinks how much is "enough" for whoever's getting the note.



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Lots of staff work gets filled with "look how smart I am" moments, or laundry lists of details important to those on the ground but not to leadership.  A ruthless red pen is needed - "Is this really important to the boss?" is a question that doesn't get asked often enough.


Not just in the military  :nod:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jun 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I had one comms adviser who recommended that all decisions should fit in a single tweet.  He was only slightly tongue in cheek.
> 
> Good staff simplify complex issues, but provide context and references so leadership can dig more in depth if there is a need.
> 
> Lots of staff work gets filled with "look how smart I am" moments, or laundry lists of details important to those on the ground but not to leadership.  A ruthless red pen is needed - "Is this really important to the boss?" is a question that doesn't get asked often enough.



I am torn on that, I find that over simplifying things lead to a lot of the bad decision making that goes on. I would prefer less decisions made well, than many in a hurry. Also depending on your level, many people will want to "pee" on the corner of a BN going to the top, just to show their importance and you may not recognize it afterwards. In such a case, put more into it and allow others to hack it away, but save the draft. I have seen BN's that have totally lost the main issue on the way up the food chain.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> ... depending on your level, many people will want to "pee" on the corner of a BN going to the top, just to show their importance and you may not recognize it afterwards. In such a case, *put more into it and allow others to hack it away, but save the draft*. I have seen BN's that have totally lost the main issue on the way up the food chain.


Good one.


----------

